
Looking for Tech Co Founder East Bay CA - jkbennett
I am in the Concord area and looking to talk through a number of ideas, prototypes I have and the like with someone more technical than I am or at least as technical. The ultimate goal is building and distributing some great stuff via a great team.<p>Being close by would be great, but distance isn&#x27;t a deal breaker as virtual can work very well too.<p>The hope is to find a good fit individual or two to hack around with to find a big idea.<p>I am most interested in non-conventional business models, as opposed to the VC route. I do love Peter Thiel&#x27;s ideas of leverage.<p>I have done this stuff for years and have been fortunate enough to no longer need to chase a paycheck anymore. That said, I have better ideas, experience and more interest than ever before in smart, important and clever outlier hacks.<p>Thanks, and let me know if you are interested.
======
read
Are you sure this is what you should be looking for?

 _The hope is to find a good fit individual or two to hack around with to find
a big idea._

You'd do well to look for a good fit individual or two to work with long term.
But not as well to look for a big idea. People are more important than ideas.
What will you do if (when) the idea changes? Break up? Considering how hard it
is for people to attune themselves to each other, finding people you want to
work with is the problem you have to "solve" first anyway.

Stop consciously trying to look for ideas. You are better off following a
passive route of not ignoring discomfort when your subconscious brings it to
your attention.

~~~
jkbennett
Thanks for the feedback. Not the best phrase I guess.

I also agree that good fit in a team is critical and couldn't agree more with
your notion of the subconscious coming up with most of the breakthrough ideas.
I rely on that heavily using interest, frustration and tinkering as the
guideposts, figuring out the right question and then doing something else or
nothing at all and letting the big part of the mind do its thing in its own
time. Might be the best habit I ever developed.

------
coupdejarnac
Maybe we need a monthly networking thread on HN. A place to talk about what
you are working on, what you need, who you are looking for.

------
jsprogrammer
It would be helpful to know how technical you are and at least something about
the ideas and prototypes that you have.

------
jkbennett
Just to clarify - for me the San Francisco East Bay Concord area includes
Walnut Creek, Pleasant Hill, Alamo, Martinez, Pittsburgh, Antioch, Danville,
San Ramon, Dublin, Oakland, Berkeley and the like. Silicon Valley, San Jose,
Marin County tend to be too far to make it work well.

------
wise_young_man
You might want to put contact info someplace, most people put it in their HN
profile.

~~~
jkbennett
Thanks. I updated the summary on my profile and included my email and some of
the details suggested in other comments as well (didn't realize it was
hidden).

------
xxcode
How do I contact you?

------
jkbennett
Ah. Thanks, Jeff

------
gsbabil
email address?

------
dannymick
craigslist.

~~~
jkbennett
Yep. I certainly have tried Craigslist for such, but it does not compare with
this audience IMHO.

